
UK Company List – free company check - JanineD
https://www.ukcompanylist.co.uk/
======
HoopleHead
What is point?

Just look the info up on the UK government's companies house website:

[https://www.gov.uk/get-information-about-a-company](https://www.gov.uk/get-
information-about-a-company)

